# A Few Best Men - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44657[/img] 
*Title: A Few Good Men* 

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :3.5stars: 
*Extras:* 

*HTS Overall Score:*65







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44665[/img]*Summary*
I remember seeing the trailer for “A Few Best Men” several years ago, but completely forgot about the movie until now. A little Australian film made in 2011, it made trailers around the world, but then mysteriously vanished from sight. Now, 4 years later, Universal has decided to give the movie a DVD release at long last. Starring a slew of Aussie’s and Brits the quirky little comedy blends a bit of “Death at a Funeral” with your typical wedding gone wrong scenario. It’s funny, it’s DEFINITELY stupid, and sometimes even face palm worthy, but still an entertaining little romp. 

Mia (Laura Bent) and David (Xavier Samuel) feet and fall in love on a little pacific island on holiday. Star struck, David proposes and the two go back to their respective homes to prepare the wedding. However, home is thousands of miles away as David is from England and Mia from Australia, so getting to the Bride’s house may be a bit more than your average jaunt for David and this three best men, Tom (Kris Marshall), Graham (Kevin Biship) and Luke (Tim Draxl). Upon arriving in Australia for the big day it becomes clear that they two may not have told each other EVERYTHING during their little holiday. Mia is the daughter of an Australian Senator and David is just the lowly son of an orphan, so their two worlds are about to collide big time. Things are already a bit shaky as David is nervous as all getout around her father and it doesn’t help that Jim (her father) is a bit of an over aggressive person with a clear desire to protect his father. With the wedding only days away things are bound to heat up, and do they ever.

Tom and Graham accidentally steal a bag from the guy they bought a little bachelor party weed off of and the bag just HAPPENS to be filled with more than enough coke to take out an army. Luke is crying about his ex-girlfriend dumping him and David is about to chew glass he’s so nervous. With the wedding itself only happening 45 minutes into the 97 minute runtime you know it’s only going to get a LOT worse. The Senator’s prize sheep goes missing from his pen, stolen by the drunken lads on the bachelor party and stuck inside the house, the furious drug dealer comes to get his accidentally pilfered product back, and every accident and mess up imaginable befalls the bride and groom’s lovely day. At the end of the day, family is what matters and no matter how messed up they might be, they’re still your family. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44673[/img]
“A Few Best Men” is completely off the walls slapstick comedy from the get go. David and Mia are as straight as a board, but everyone else in their party is a bit cookoo for coco puffs in some way or another. Jim is a bit of a crazed big wig, his wife Maureen (Olivia Newton-John) is a repressed party girl who’s about tired of her husband’s stodginess and Mia’s sister, Daphne (Rebel Wilson) is pretending to be a lesbian just so she can tick off her dad. Tom and Graham make a royal mess out of everything as Graham is a bit of a wussy who gets in over his head when he steals the coke, and Tom is your typical goofball who just makes jokes and messes everything up. Neither of them are much help during the wedding, especially when Graham tries to do an impromptu toast and ends up insulting everyone in Australia with his speech. 

Acting wise, it’s your typical comedy. The leads have solid chemistry, even though the love at first sight and love conquers all philosophy is a bit cheesy and unbelievable at times. I still laughed plenty of times and even though I did some face palming during the center of the movie, the last 30 minutes are a riot as everything that can go wrong does go wrong. It’s not highbrow comedy, but it’s not as down and dirty as it could have been either. 




*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44681[/img]The 2.40:1 encode on DVD looks very solid considering that it’s in SD. The image is a tad soft, but maybe I’m used to so much HD content being offered, but the image is pleasing to the eye and shows off some nice colors. The film is graded with natural coloring, with lots of outdoor shots that showcase the beautiful Australian landscape. Rich greens, whites and blues dominate the screen with the appearance of some other colors to compliment them. Black levels are satisfactory, although they showed some grey tinging every once in a while. I didn’t notice any major macroblocking or other compression issues, so I have to give the image a nice thumbs up. 









*Audio* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44689[/img]The single 5.1 Dolby digital track is VERY front heavy. So front heavy, in fact, that I would say that it’s more of a 3.1 track than a 5.1 track. Vocals are crisp and perfectly articulate, while the dynamic range is rather mild. 95% of the movie is the dialog, so that is where the emphasis really lies. The surrounds were nearly completely silent the whole movie, with only a few instances where they were really putting out anything. LFE is mild, but still very satisfactory, and the front sound stage even had some nice directional moments every once in a while. 









[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44697[/img]*Extras* NONE













*Overall:* :3.5stars:

“A Few Best Men” isn’t going down in history books as the best comedy of all times, but being released 4 years ago and never getting a home video release after trailers were shown all over the place makes it seem like it was some horrible stinker. Fortunately it’s neither, but a rather fun little rental comedy that isn’t something that I would buy day one, but remains entertaining enough for a good rental if you can find it. The video and audio are solid enough for a DVD comedy and should please all but those who MUST have a High Def release. 

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Xavier Samuels, Laura Bent, Kris Marshall, Olivia-Newton John, Rebel Wilson
Director: Stephan Elliott
Written By: Dean Craig
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 MPEG2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital 5.1
Studio: Universal
Rated: NR
Runtime: 97 Minutes
DVD Release Date: May 5th, 2015




*Buy A Few Best Men DVD on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Rental​*







More about Mike


----------

